# 200sx Roof Wing



## jun3-200sx (Jun 24, 2010)

Has anyone seen some roof wings for a 200sx. I'm pretty interested in one I think it will look good on my 200


----------



## b14bomber (Sep 29, 2009)

there are some for sale on ebay. they said it fits the 2 door 200sx only I used to have one on my b14 4 door it didnt exactly fit perfect but it looked really good. Just search'' sentra roof spoiler" they are goog quality.


----------

